# pichichi



## sevillista

Sto guardando una serie di TV sul calcio (a me che piace tanto questo sport), mi è sembrato che un attore diceva "capo cannoniere" e ho pensato che fosse la traduzione di Pichichi (quello che segna più reti in una stagione), ma controllando su wordreference non sono sicura se soltanto la parola cannoniere vuol dire questo. Allora, non so se mi spiego:

capo cannoniere = Pichichi
cannoniere = delantero

È così? Grazie.

Anche bomber è attaccante? Bomber, cannoniere e attaccante per dire quelli che giocano avanti?


----------



## gatogab

Pichichi = goleador
Si ententí bien.
Bomber es uno que mete goles, pero puede no ser el goleador del campeonato.
El goleador del campeonato es el "*capocannoniere"*

*Pichichi...me gusta...no lo conocía. *


----------



## sevillista

Pichichi se dice sólo en España, seguro que vendrá Oscar y nos dirá cómo se dice en Argentina. Es el apellido de un jugador muy antiguo, de cuando empezó el fútbol en mi país y metió muchos goles. Entonces cuando termina la temporada hay un Pichichi en 1ª división (serie A) y un Pichichi de 2ª división (serie B).

Claro, al escuchar la palabra y no leerla, no me dí cuenta que era todo junto, así que apunto capocannoniere como Pichichi.

Entonces bomber, cannoniere y attaccante son todos sinónimos de delantero, ¿no?


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Pichichi se dice sólo en España, seguro que vendrá Oscar y nos dirá cómo se dice en Argentina. Es el apellido de un jugador muy antiguo, de cuando empezó el fútbol en mi país y metió muchos goles. Entonces cuando termina la temporada hay un Pichichi en 1ª división (serie A) y un Pichichi de 2ª división (serie B).
> 
> Claro, al escuchar la palabra y no leerla, no me dí cuenta que era todo junto, así que apunto capocannoniere como Pichichi.
> 
> Entonces bomber, cannoniere y attaccante son todos sinónimos de delantero, ¿no?


 
 Hay un hilo por ahí en el cual nos hemos enredado porque no es expresión standard de la lengua (italiano)
No recuerdo como se dice en sudamérica o si hay otra palabra para definir "goleador".
Acá en Italia algunos cronistas y comentaristas de este deporte usan mucho "goleador"; *fa chic*
Sevi, soy tan ignorante de la terminología futbolística (además que es difícil seguirla ya que cambia a cada semana) que no tengo idea cómo responder a tu pregunta.
Mi dispiace.


----------



## sevillista

Allora aspettiamo un´altra persona che sappia come si chiamino i calciatori, secondo il posto dove giocano. Ho imparato dalla serie che dite "centrocampista", come noi, quello che distribuisce il gioco.

Carino (e strano) trovare un italiano a cui non piace il calcio .


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Allora aspettiamo un´altra persona che sappia come si chiamino i calciatori, secondo il posto dove giocano. Ho imparato dalla serie che dite "centrocampista", come noi, quello che distribuisce il gioco.
> 
> Carino (e strano) trovare un italiano a cui non piace il calcio .


Mica sono italiano;_* sono mezzo italiano e mezzalingua*_



> Il *centrocampista* è il giocatore che agisce nella fascia centrale del campo (il *centrocampo*), in raccordo tra la linea difensiva e la linea d'attacco con la funzione di filtro o di costruzione del gioco.


*Ruoli nel Calcio*


----------



## sevillista

gatogab said:


> Mica sono italiano;_* sono mezzo italiano e mezzalingua*_


 
Mezzo italiano e mezzo cosa???? Questo non lo ho capito.

Sì, sì, so cos´è un centrocampista, la mia squadra, per esempio, ne ha ingannati due italiani per questa stagione: Luca Cigarini e Tiberio Guarente.

So che c´è il portiere, poi i difensori, poi i centrocampisti e alla fine cosa? Attacanti? Cannotieri? Bomber? Mi piaccerebbe accertare se le tre parole sono corrette.

Vediamo se troviamo un tifoso del calcio .


----------



## infinite sadness

Attaccante: è uno che gioca in attacco.
Bomber o cannoniere: uno che fa molti gol.
Capocannoniere: il primo della classifica dei cannonieri, cioè quello che ha fatto il maggior numero di gol in un determinato campionato.


----------



## gatogab

sevillista said:


> Mezzo italiano e mezzo cosa???? Questo non lo ho capito.
> 
> Sì, sì, so cos´è un centrocampista, la mia squadra, per esempio, ne ha *ingannati *due italiani per questa stagione: Luca Cigarini e Tiberio Guarente.
> 
> So che c´è il portiere, poi i difensori, poi i centrocampisti e alla fine cosa? Attacanti? *Cannotieri*? Bomber? Mi piaccerebbe accertare se le tre parole sono corrette.
> 
> Vediamo se troviamo un tifoso del calcio .


Ingannati = engañados
Ingaggiati = contratados/enrolados

Cannoniere: uno che fa molti gol.(IS dixit)
Canottiere: canoísta, remero.
Cannotieri: parece ser itañolo.


----------



## sevillista

Grazie delle correzioni .


----------



## Kmanx

Capocannoniere = pichichi = campeon de goleo
Cannoniere = goleador
Difensori = defensas
Portieri = porteros
Centrocampisti = centrocampistas
Attaccanti = delanteros


----------



## Anna11

*Capocannoniere*, como ya se mencionó, es el jugador que anote el mayor número de goles en un campeonado. 
Pero la palabra *Cannoniere *por sí sola no se usa, no es sinónimo de delantero. Esa es una palabra tomada del lenguaje militar (un *cannoniere* es un avión de combate equipados con cañones).
En el fútbol, se utiliza*Attaccante* (viene por el verbo atacar en contraposición al verbo defender).
Podrás oír hablar también de *Punta* o *Centravanti* (son sinónimos) para el jugador que juega en el centro de la línea de ataque y de *Ala* (derecha e izquierda) para los delanteros que juegan en las bandas laterales del campo.

Como siempre, si alguien quiere corregir mi español, se lo agradezco


----------



## gatogab

Anna11 said:


> *Capocannoniere*, como ya se mencionó, es el jugador que anote el mayor número de goles en un campeona*t*o. (typo, seguramente)
> Pero la palabra *Cannoniere *por si sola no se usa, no es sinónimo de delantero. Esa es una palabra tomada del lenguaje militar (un *cannoniere* es un avión de combate equipado (sujeto= avión, sing.) con cañones).
> En el fútbol, se utiliza *Attaccante* (viene del verbo atacar en contraposición al verbo defender).
> Podrás oír hablar también de *Punta* o *Centravanti* (son sinónimos) para el jugador que juega en el centro de la línea de ataque y de *Ala* (derecha e izquierda) para los delanteros que juegan en las bandas laterales del campo.
> 
> Como siempre, si alguien quiere corregir mi español, se lo agradezco


 

¡Caramba! estas niñas saben mucho _'di calcio'_

¿No se usa la palabra _'cannoniere'_ en el lenguaje futbolístico?



> *cannoniere* [can-no-niè-re] s.m.
> 1 Artigliere
> *2 sport. Nel gioco del calcio, attaccante che ha fatto molti gol.*
> SIN bomber
> • sec. XVII
> (Diz. Corsera)


----------



## Anna11

Gracias por las correcciones. 
 
Sí, tal vez Cannoniere en el lenguaje de fútbol se puede utilizar, pero no diría que es sinónimo de delantero, más bien de goleador, y sin embargo no se utiliza mucho. Mientras que Capocannoniere si se utiliza, con el significado que hemos dicho.


----------

